# Is this safe?



## [email protected] (May 24, 2005)

Sorry ladies...posting a question for a friend of mine.

She was prescribed Bentyl today, and told she shouldn't nurse her babe (who is 3.5 months old) because of the medication. She is understandably upset...I checked kellymom for the list of drugs and it wasn't listed, does anyone know if it is safe to take while nursing?

Thanks Mamas


----------



## Amris (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

Dr. Hale,

I received a call from a mother being treated for IBS. Her Doctor has prescribed Bentyl 10 mg prior to every meal and at bedtime. She is exclusively breastfeeding a nine month of infant weight of 22 pounds. The infant has severe dairy allergies and cannot be weaned. The mother has been suffering severe weight loss due to the IBS. The 2006 edition does not mention any alternatives to Bentyl. Should this medication be avoided in an infant this age? Are you aware of any alternatives to Bentyl to treat IBS?
Thank you,
Karri Rickard
La Leche League Leader

Tom Hale Ph.D.
Member
Username: Tom

Post Number: 1665
Registered: 04-2003
Posted on Sunday, October 22, 2006 - 12:16 pm:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Karri:

We previously used Bentyl some years ago in infants to try and prevent colic. It didn't really work and was reported to induce apnea in newborns, so now its seldom used.

I seriously doubt the amount of Bentyl in milk (RID= 6.8%) will be clinically relevant, particularly in a 9 month old infant. But watch for 'drying' of the mouth, urine output, and eyes for clinical symptoms of dicyclomine effect, AND changes in respiration, such as apnea.

Tom Hale Ph.d.

Quote:

Dr. Hale, I would appreciate your opinion.

A patient is taking dicyclomine (Bentyl), an anticholinergic/antimuscarinic, for irritable bowel syndrome. She takes 10 mg BID, occasionally taking an additional 10mg dose in the AM. The information we have found on the safety during breastfeeding is conflicting.

Thank you.

Shannon McElearney, MD

Tom Hale Ph.D.
Posted on Thursday, January 13, 2005 - 11:14 am:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dr. McElearney:

*We don't have a lot of data on this product, but what we have is concerning. You didn't say much about the infant's age. If premature or very young, you might be more cautious and observe the infant closely for sedation, apnea. If this is an older infant, several months to older, its probably not a problem at all.

This is from my book.

----------

Following a dose of 20 mg in a lactating woman, a 12 day old infant reported severe apnea. The manufacturer reports milk levels of 131 ug/L with corresponding maternal serum levels of 59 ug/L. The reported milk/plasma level was 2.22. (Pharmaceutial manufacture's package insert).*

Tom Hale Ph.D.
So I'm going to say it's probably not. Hard to know what his idea of "several months" is, based on the first post being about 9 mo old baby.

Sleep apnea is where the baby actually quits breathing while asleep. It's very dangerous.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2005)

Thank you so much







For future reference, did you find that online, or do you have a copy of Mothers Milk?


----------



## paradoxia13 (Aug 21, 2006)

I honestly don't know about the safety but I will say this - I used bentyl for IBS for several years before becoming pregnant, and it was a strong medication - no matter what anyone told me, I wouldn't feel safe taking it and breastfeeding.

~heather


----------



## peilover010202 (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Thank you so much







For future reference, did you find that online, or do you have a copy of Mothers Milk?

You can find his forum online at:

http://neonatal.ama.ttuhsc.edu/cgi-b...s&access=guest

You can read the forums as a guest, just can't post unless you are a healthcare provider.


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

THere is a fabulous Breastfeeding MD in CT. I recently caleed her with a long list of drugs I was going to be given for a surgery and she went through them all with me regarding safety. her name is Dr. Smillie and her business is Breastfeeding Resources in Stratford, CT.

Good luck


----------

